# Tassie. Huntsman Lake. What a gem!



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Content available on KFDU.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I would avoid a lake called huntsman too.
If you hadn't found the fish I would say the spiders got em.

Really pretty place. Enjoy your frosty mornings.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

What a fantstic looking spot! Great pics and nice feed there.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

likes this


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

nezevic said:


> What a pretty spot. I've often thought i'd like to live in Tassie but -2 at 8.30am? i was complaining about 10 degrees!!


Don't worry, I sook when it gets over 28c. :lol:


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Spork,

Nice day out. 1/2 a day paddling and casting. Thats living IMO.

Pip


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great place to visit on a yak, well done Spork


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Far out beautiful looking spot, never tried trout or trout fishing but a spot like that would be well worth the mission.great pikkies.


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great report enhanced by some top photos. Thanks.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Smoked Trout, yummy.
Beautiful spot Spork and no traffic.
Peaceful and tranquil, fish are a bonus in a area like that.


spork said:


> it was still -2c,


 No esky needed then. :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

:?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Now ya done it!


----------



## bluepoles (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done
Was their flesh pink coloured?
They look a little slabby but that could be due to the low water, excellent photos
Congrats
Bazza


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The flesh was quite pale, and they were slabby. I was calling the first one for a spotted eel.
They tasted alright though.


----------



## bluepoles (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful lake, love the pictures, that place will produce better quality fish when the water is up.
You are spolied for choices in Tas
Bazza


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Only just noticed this report - how I missed it before has me stumped ;-)

Nice report Spork, especially that atmospheric mist on-the-lake shot.


----------

